# Chronic Thrush



## LongTallStewie (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi there,
I'm posting this on behalf of my wife (well not that she knows but I need help)

I wouldn't class our sex life as normal, it's very reduced she's never been totally comfortable with it as it's sometimes painful, has been for the 18 years we've been together. I've hounded her to go to the doctors and every time she's been checked out, swabs have been taken and it comes back with the same answer: thrush.

She's taken pessaries, put on the cream, it gets better and then it gets worse again. We currently haven't had sex for 5 months as she's constantly been sore all that time. And even at that pehaps only had it 4 times last year, none the year before.

I think there's other issues with her so having thrush is perhaps a convenient excuse to get out of having sex and not being in the mood for anything else. But if I can get the thrush sorted lets take it from there.

We've read all the online guides but nothing seems to stop it coming back. She currently looks really red and inflamed. I've told her to go to the doctors (again) but she's unwilling as it's a waste of everybody's time and she'll just come back with the same answer, tube of cream and a pessarie.

Are there any other ideas, I'm willing to pay for her to go private, is it a gynaecologist or skin specialist we need?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

You're saying your wife has had vaginal thrush for 18 years?? Get her to a GYN STAT.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You guys are probably passing it back and forth every time you have sex.

Much like a yeast infection (yes you can keep passing those back and forth).


----------



## LongTallStewie (Dec 5, 2011)

Not constant for 18 years, 2-3 bouts per year, every year. Sorry I'm not in the USA our healthcare is different, GYN STAT?

Yes I know guys can carry it and on occasion the doctor has given me cream as well. I've not been near her for months and she's still got it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

LongTallStewie said:


> Not constant for 18 years, 2-3 bouts per year, every year. Sorry I'm not in the USA our healthcare is different, GYN STAT?


GYN = gynecologist
STAT = immediately!

And I wholeheartedly agree with the recommendation. If she hasn't seen a gyn, she desperately needs to. Whatever her doctors have been prescribing is clearly not working.


----------



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

I have had thrush countless times over the years, some women are more prone to it than others. Touch wood I now have it under control and haven't needed to use any antifungal treatments for months. Anything that upsets the vaginal pH will cause thrush. Over washing was my problem, vaginal washes are a no no, no chemicals, just water to cleanse her lady garden as much as possible. I use A kin sensitive skin wash which is completely natural, no artificial lubricants, nothing with glycerin, propylene glycol or anything synthetic.

Also cotton underwear, nothing too tight, no thongs apart from 'special occasions'.

Coconut oil is supposed to be naturally anti fungal and can be used as a lubricant. I prefer sweet almond oil myself.

Keep it natural and allow your wife's lady garden to rebaslance itself and she can keep the thrush under control.


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

Diet helps, too. Her body is a complete system and everything effects everything else. Avoiding simple carbs (processed sugars, especially) helps.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

She may also be immunocompromised.


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

Candidiasis is not something that is just going to go away, she needs to see a Dr. that can help her get this out of body, it's going to take awhile, especially if she has had symptoms for that long, but there are cures for it, if she is willing to do what is needed. There is medication that has to be taken orally and a complete change in diet.

It can be passed and forth between you both, so you need to be checked to and possibly go through the same therapy.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

Ive had thrush a few times. All times but once was because I was on antibiotics.

It was itchy, burning, painful, red. Couldn't have sex for a month. Was sore and burning up the vagina and the first few times having sex was sore to uncomfortable. I really feel for your wife. 

Do you two abstain completely until she's clear? Also, use a soap free wash when showering as the area gets dry and red.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

RedRose14 said:


> Over washing was my problem, vaginal washes are a no no, no chemicals, just water to cleanse her lady garden as much as possible.
> 
> Keep it natural and allow your wife's lady garden to rebaslance itself and she can keep the thrush under control.



My wife used to experience this on occasion awhile back, and it was from over washing too. RedRose is right on. 

PS: I love her use of the word "lady garden"  Kinda sexy!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> You guys are probably passing it back and forth every time you have sex.
> 
> Much like a yeast infection (yes you can keep passing those back and forth).


:iagree:

I agree with this, also that her immune system might be weak or compromised. 

I think that diet and medication could also affect things a bit.

When she visits her doctor,gets treated and things clear up, before you have sex again, you too must be treated for yeast infection, else her symptoms would simply reoccur.

Some women's vaginal ecosystem is more prone to infections than others, because of their ph balance. 
Healthy diet with foods rich in antioxidants and probiotics might be able to help restore that balance.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Having had this problem for a long time, and successfully conquered it after years of agony, I'll give two pieces of advice:

- We are past the cream stage. You both need to get on oral anti-fungal medication to finally wipe this thing out. I'm guessing the short-term Diflucan isn't going to cut it. Probably a longer-course does of Nystatin.

- Your wife likely has an issue with sugar and carbs. She isn't digesting them properly, and they are giving the yeast and opportunity to grow. I'd recommend she seriously consider reducing her carb in-take and get checked for any insulin-resistance issues. Yeast issues can also be a sign of gluten intolerance. I'd also second the suggestion about some probiotics. 

- Also, as to the whole "it's an excuse thing" - I can say that it's mind blowing at how painful something so simple can become. Yeast weakens the skin tissue and can lead to skin breaks and tearing. Further, it's hard to feel sexy when your bits are constantly covered in cream or you have a pessary in. 

So - I'm thinking for the good of everyone involved, it's time to get this under control.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

MSP said:


> Diet helps, too. Her body is a complete system and everything effects everything else. Avoiding simple carbs (processed sugars, especially) helps.


Diet doesn't just "help".

Diet is everything. 

The infection is systemic, the external signs are just indicative of the deeper problem.

If she's not on a candida diet then it's not going to get better. Applying cream to the rash is like painting over mold.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Starstarfish said:


> Your wife likely has an issue with sugar and carbs. She isn't digesting them properly, and they are giving the yeast and opportunity to grow.
> 
> .


Yep.

Sugars is acidic and throws off the ph balance. Yeast thrives in , and feeds on sugar.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

RedRose14 said:


> I have had thrush countless times over the years, some women are more prone to it than others. Touch wood I now have it under control and haven't needed to use any antifungal treatments for months. Anything that upsets the vaginal pH will cause thrush. Over washing was my problem, vaginal washes are a no no, no chemicals, just water to cleanse her lady garden as much as possible. I use A kin sensitive skin wash which is completely natural, no artificial lubricants, nothing with glycerin, propylene glycol or anything synthetic.
> 
> Also cotton underwear, nothing too tight, no thongs apart from 'special occasions'.
> 
> ...


This.

My wife had repeated issues like this, and the doctor told her to stop using anything such as bubble-bath, and just to use water.
No issues since.

(pun intended)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I struggled with this problem too for a long time...I continued to use the cream to soothe the area, and took the anti-fungal medication.

I also cut right back on sugar, yeast etc. and washed my underwear separately in Napisan, then double rinsed. You need to make sure that your wife washes her undergarments in HOT water, then rinses them twice. Only water to bathe herself as well.

Cotton underwear, no pantyhose, no tight clothing and a change in diet and you'll have this under control in no time.

None of this will do any good though if you're not treated at the same time.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

I know a lady who had thrush for so long that she ended up having to go off: sugar (this includes all fruit), grains, coffee, dairy, and probably more that I can't recall now. If she eats anything on her exclusion list, she gets rashes, pain etc. I don't think I'd be treating a recurring health issue like that lightly.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

All excellent advice, none of which changes anything if the discomfort of the condition does not outweigh the discomfort of agreeing to sex with her husband.

This situation is exactly what happened to my ex and I. She developed physical issues surrounding sex, then built up an aversion to sex. She adamantly avoided seeing a doctor to address the issues ... because the issue served a purpose.

My advice is to take sex off the table within the context of her becoming well.

Quite honestly you are dealing with more than one issue. Address one at a time. If she simply continues to resist taking action, as well as any of your efforts at support or bonding (again, outside of sex) then ultimately YOU will be the one that has to decide what your going to do about the relationship.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

frusdil said:


> I struggled with this problem too for a long time...I continued to use the cream to soothe the area, and took the anti-fungal medication.
> 
> I also cut right back on sugar, yeast etc. and washed my underwear separately in Napisan, then double rinsed. You need to make sure that your wife washes her undergarments in HOT water, then rinses them twice. Only water to bathe herself as well.
> 
> ...


I also wash my underwear in baby/sensitive laundry liquid and put white vinegar in the rinse cycle. Also, when at home (or out, if it's not too windy) wear a skirt with no underwear.


----------



## Csquare (Jan 14, 2014)

Avoid all processed foods, white sugar, and vegetable oils. Take cod liver oil ( for Vit A & D, omega 3 which are anti-infective and anti-inflammatory.) 

Eat live-cultured yogurt, and plain yogurt topical down "there". Need to use Competitive Exclusionary Principle - beneficial organisms to out-compete pathogens causing thrush. Check out Weston A. Price, GAPS or Paleo diet.


----------

